# Quikest Way to Cycle (About 36 hours)



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

I came up with this all on my own.

Steps:
1.) Set-up your aquarium as you would. Get the filter running with all the water and decor in it and such.

2.) Buy extra filter media and set that up in a bowl or small bucket. (about 1 gallon.) Add a little bit of gravel also. Put water in the bowl. (Use water from the tank that has been conditioned.)

3.) Go buy some pure 100% ammonia and Freshwater Biozme (it is dried GOOD bacteria that activates when it hits water).

4.) The next morning put about 4-5 drops of ammonia per 10 gallons into your tank. Put the same exact amount you put into the tank into the bowl with your extra filter media.

5.) Add 1/4 teaspoon of the Biozyme per 20 gallons into the BOWL with the extra filter media. Go by how many gallons are in your tank, not your bowl.

6.) That same day before you go to bed put about 2-3 drops of ammonia per 10 gallons into the tank. Put the same amount into the bowl with the extra filter media.

7.) The next morning add about 1/8 teaspoon per 20 gallons (doesn’t have to be exact) of the Biozyme into the tank. Also replace the filter media in the filter with the media that has been soaking in the bowl. Then replace the gravel.

8.) Let this sit like that for about 2 hours. (remember always have the filter in the tank run 24/7)

9.) Then add about 3-4 drops of ammonia per 10 gallons into the tank.

10.) Let that sit for 5-8 hours.

11.) Either get the water tested from a LFS or test it yourself. Your ammonia and nitrite levels should be minimal to none 

12.) YOUR FISH TANK IS CYCLE!! 



This method works because the media in the bowl is like media from a tank that has been running for years because of so much bacteria and ammonia in such a little place. This adds a lot of GOOD bacteria into your tank's filter which is the exact place you need it.

PS. This ingenious way of cycling was thought up by a person who has never had a fish tank and is 15 YEARS OLD! Yeah that’s me.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

JOMA said:


> I came up with this all on my own.
> 
> Steps:
> 1.) Set-up your aquarium as you would. Get the filter running with all the water and decor in it and such.
> ...


what i dont get is step 7 why would you be treating the entire tank with ammonia just to remove the filter media thus removing the bacteria in the tank and replacing it with the one from the bowl? why wouldn't you just add the filter media from the bowl into the filter for the tank this would greatly increase the ammount of biological filter you had instead of replacing it....? that would completely defeat the purpose of putting ammonia into the tank especially when you remove all the gravel also and why would you replace your gravel makes no sense.... your just adding a bunch of unecissary work why wouldn't you just add the gravel from the bowl to your tank same with the filter. When you cycle a little gold fish bowl the ammount of biological that builds up is nothing compared to the ammount you need for a larger tank. I and most everybody else here knows how to cycle a tank in under an hour so..... no offense but its best not to take advice from a person who has never owned a tank.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You have never owned a tank?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I agree, a lot of unnecessary work.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

too much work. Just use some filter media from an established tank, some water from an established tank. Then stock the tank lightly.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Also please remember that too much ammonia will kill everthing including the good bacteria.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I think it would be a lot easier to just add stuff from an established tank...Seems like to many steps to follow and is too much work (and is more exspensive than regualr cycling).

Sorry


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I would be careful to know that you are on the other end of the cycle if you have some nitrite and ammonia and not the front end. If you are in a hurry just buy stability and go from there. And then ask yourself why you are in such a hurry


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Wait...I have some biozyme that I had added (1/40 of a tea spoon!) the day before I got GummyBear the betta but then I added a tiny tiny pinch just now. Should I be doing this every other day to help get good bacteria (even though I have fish in my tank this should help right?)???


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I used bio-zyme in a couple of our saltwater tanks, seemed to help them cycle quite fast. I added part of the container every day until it was gone (about 2 days), but I was cycling bigger tanks too, and used it multiple times also.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

petlovingfreak said:


> I used bio-zyme in a couple of our saltwater tanks, seemed to help them cycle quite fast. I added part of the container every day until it was gone (about 2 days), but I was cycling bigger tanks too, and used it multiple times also.


But I also have my betta, GummyBear, and two cory cats, Angel and Bub, in the aquarium...  So would it still be fine???


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

waaaay too much. I used media and water from an established tank and some stress zyme for a jump start and I'm already cycled after about three days

there's many articles that can be found by googling to do this same thing (with less steps)


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

BV77 said:


> too much work. Just use some filter media from an established tank, some water from an established tank. Then stock the tank lightly.


Thats what I do. I've setup brand new tanks and had them lightly or even fully stocked within an hour or two. Very rarely do I see any mini cycle, most mini cycles can be corrected or stopped if they appear.


----------

